# Please Help



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

I know this question has been asked a million times on the web, but i cant find any solutions to my problem. a few days a go, i set my computer to sleep mode, it wouldnt turn back on though, so i pulled out the plug, put it back in and tried to start it up again. The pc powers up, then down again after 5-10 seconds, it repeats this process 2-5 times before sucsessfully booting up. I have noticed that when the computer is gooing to start up unsucsessfully, the fans are on at a lower speed. But when it is going to be a sucsessful boot, the fans are on 100%
when booting is sucsessful, i am taken to the black screen that displays setup options etc,, and in red writing it says "warning previous overclocking failed!!!"
the computer then boots fine if i reload default settings(F2)

i really dont know what to do...

The motherboard is a 'MSI H55M-E33'

THE PROCESSOR IS Intel Core i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz 4MB l3 cache

ram is DDR3 1333mhz

the PSU is a winpower SL-8460btx, it is 450 watt dual rail, i think this could be the problem, but how would i identify if it is or not?


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you know what speeds your computer is running at when it boots? Have you checked in the BIOS to see what the 'default settings' are and if they're appropriate?

It sounds like it's trying to run the components at frequencies or voltages that are unsuitable for them. You're pressing F2 to load default settings, but these settings are likely unstable and probably not the settings it's using when it boots up after a failed start - which may be even _more_ conservative.

Is this a new system? You might need a BIOS update so your motherboard can properly configure your processor for the system. I've frequently encountered systems with an outdated BIOS causing problems like the one you describe - including Core-i3 systems. In fact as I recall, I could only ever get the Core-i3 systems to boot by resetting the CMOS to force the safe-mode boot you're experiencing where it says "previous overclocking failed!"

This issue could be PSU-related, sure, but the only way to identify that would be to buy another and see if it fixes the problem, or remove everything nonessential to getting the system to boot, like discreet graphics cards and extra drives. Core-i3 systems are not power hungry though, so I'd think it unlikely.


----------



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response, yeah all speeds seem to be appropriate. i have tried loadiung "fail safe defaults" also, but when i save and exit the bios, it instantly shuts down, ad resumes the normal restarting and shutting down process when i press the power button! hmm i bought this system in september 2010 so its not particuarily old either. how would i go about updating the BIOS ?

thanks again for your help!


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

The surprising thing is your board is based on the H55 chipset; I've only run into BIOS-related issues on P55 boards. Your board should be _made _for your chip! Hmm.

What's your current BIOS version? It should be at the bottom of the BIOS main menu. The latest is version 1.9 for your board, which was released mid-September (and so probably isn't on your board!). I can see every BIOS update for your board has included updates to CPU micro code and memory compatibility updates.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/H55M-E33.html#/?div=BIOS

Please be careful if you're planning to flash the BIOS - you can very easily brick your system.

Would you be able to post the values the BIOS is configured with? 

We'd want (attempting to use the names you'll find in that BIOS here):

CPU Base Frequency:
CPU Ratio (and adjusted CPU freq):

iGPU Ratio (and adjusted iGPU freq):

Memory Ratio (and adjusted DRAM freq):
QPI Ratio (and adjusted QPI freq):

CPU Vcore:
DRAM Voltage:


Also look for anything to do with overclocking and see that it's disabled at the moment. I think there's an Auto OverClock Technology option in there somewhere that needs to be off, as well as OC Stepping.


----------



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

Right here are the stats you asked for 

CPU Base Frequency: 2933 mhz (in CMOS it says 2,92ghz??)

CPU Ratio:22

adjusted CPU freq:3520mhz

iGPU Ratio: (didnt seem to say)

adjusted iGPU freq:377MHZ

Memory Ratio:AUTO 

adjusted DRAM freq: 1600 MHZ

QPI Ratio: AUTO

adjusted QPI freq:7040 MHZ

CPU Vcore: 1.168 V

DRAM Voltage: AUTO 

and auto overclocking is already disabled


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Geordie3rd said:


> Right here are the stats you asked for
> 
> adjusted CPU freq:*3520mhz *
> 
> ...


Okay, well there's your problem: *Your CPU is running more than half a gigahertz too fast.*

This is probably because your RAM has an X.M.P. memory profile for 1600MHz - if activated, the system will clock itself so the RAM can run at its X.M.P. speeds. 

So either disable X.M.P. if it's enabled, or manually reduce your Base Clock from 160 (which will be what it is at the moment) to 133.


----------



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

r00x said:


> Okay, well there's your problem: *Your CPU is running more than half a gigahertz too fast.*
> 
> This is probably because your RAM has an X.M.P. memory profile for 1600MHz - if activated, the system will clock itself so the RAM can run at its X.M.P. speeds.
> 
> So either disable X.M.P. if it's enabled, or manually reduce your Base Clock from 160 (which will be what it is at the moment) to 133.


 
Thanks mate you have been a stunning help, i will try that now and get back to you ASAP


----------



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

When i enter cell menu, it wont let me highlight and change the cpu base frequency option :/ 
also, i could not find the X.M.P part in the bios anywhere, any pointers as to where it could be?


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Really? The option titled "Adjust CPU Base Frequency"? Does it enable itself if you change "DRAM Timing Mode" from Auto to Manual?

I'm guessing X.M.P. is simply not referenced in your BIOS, then - I can't see it in the motherboard's manual, at least. If you can't change the base clock for whatever reason, can you change the "Memory Ratio" such that the Adjusted DRAM Frequency reads 1333, instead of 1600? Technically speaking your Core i3 processor might be quite happy at 3.5GHz, I know mine works nicely without any voltage tweaks at that speed.


----------



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

r00x said:


> Really? The option titled "Adjust CPU Base Frequency"? Does it enable itself if you change "DRAM Timing Mode" from Auto to Manual?
> 
> I'm guessing X.M.P. is simply not referenced in your BIOS, then - I can't see it in the motherboard's manual, at least. If you can't change the base clock for whatever reason, can you change the "Memory Ratio" such that the Adjusted DRAM Frequency reads 1333, instead of 1600? Technically speaking your Core i3 processor might be quite happy at 3.5GHz, I know mine works nicely without any voltage tweaks at that speed.


Yeah the option on the list is greyed out, and i cant even highlight it, it just skips to the next options.
i will try changing the dram timing mode, and then see if it will allow me to change the base frequency


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm, despite that field being greyed out it could still be adjustable - are you sure it actively skips it entirely?

Have you checked if the Overclock FSB switch (OC_SW1) on the motherboard itself has both switched set to "OFF"? It's at the bottom right of the board as you look at it in a vertical case, by the SATA ports. You want both those switches slid towards the numbers '1' and '2' to prevent unwanted overclocking.

EDIT: Make sure the system is off if you're gonna change it


----------



## Geordie3rd (Feb 14, 2011)

Ah yes you were right about the FSB switch! System is now running normally on start up, thank you so much! i was really getting concerned there! 
Once again thanks, you are a brilliant example of the helpfulness and knowledge that exists on this forum!

Thanks

-Geordie


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

You're welcome


----------

